# potential diseases in feral pigeon?



## Luann (Mar 12, 2006)

We have rehabbed an injured wild pigeon and would like to introduce it to our other birds--ring-necked dove, three fan-tail pigeons, 2 cockatiels.

I've read the FAQs on feral pigeons, and noted that the pitto whatsis disease is the one that could be the most problematic. Can this disease be tested for by an ordinary small animal vet? Or do we need the expensive bird vet (who costs us $150 a pop every time we even drive by his office....!) I read there aren't really any symptoms...is it curable? Do birds have to be in contact with each other to get it, or just in the same room??

I need to google this, don't I? :^)

I'll be contacted our regular vet when she gets back to her office next week re: testing fecal samples for parasites and such.

thanks!
Luann


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Luann, 

It's called psitticosis and it's usually a disease carried by psitticine birds such as parrots, but not always. There is a concern about it being transmitted to pigeons from parrrots and vice versa. It would be best to have blood samples taken from an expierenced avian vet and it is curable. The antibiotic is called doxycycline and it is a lenthly treatment plan. It's also a zoonotic disease, meaning that you can get it from the birds too so total hygiene is paramount if you suspect psitticosis. Symptoms are respiratory distress, wheezing, holding mouth open to breath. The eyes can be affected with conjunctivitis and become really watery to the point of the eyelids becoming swollen and encrusted.

Please, keep this new bird separate from your others, totally in another room if possible because some diseases can be spread in fecal or feather dust.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Luann! It's nice to see you here on Pigeon-Talk!

Terry (from doves-pigeons)


----------

